# UK Military Guy Wanting to move to the US



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'm kinda new to this sort of thing, but am getting quite concerned about how to move to the US and get a job, so i can be with my fiance and son who are both US citizens.
I currently work for the RAF with 9 years experience as an officer, and have a BSc Degree in Maths and Chemistry.
Marriage is the obvious solution, but my fiance does not earn enough to support us both. I have enough in savings to last us about a year, even if we were able to get a K-1 visa.
I would prefer to get a job offer and possibly sponsorship prior to leaving the RAF, so we have a stable platform. Most of the companies I have researched seem to want US clearances or citizenship, which i do not have.

Does anyone have any advice on what steps to take? or companies worth approaching?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Oldyone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm kinda new to this sort of thing, but am getting quite concerned about how to move to the US and get a job, so i can be with my fiance and son who are both US citizens.
> I currently work for the RAF with 9 years experience as an officer, and have a BSc Degree in Maths and Chemistry.
> ...


What job are you looking for? The only companies requiring citizenship and/or security clearance are in the defense/aerospace industry and a few others. The vast majority of technology companies do not require either. I can't point you in any direction without knowing exactly the type of jobs you are looking for.


----------



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

I would like to remain in the analytical role if i can. I specialise in problem solving and statistical analysis. I have a fair amount of operational experience and have been a manager for the last 4 years.
Although my focus has been military, the skill sets lend themselves to any type of analysis, the difference is only the information/data that you are processing.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is very unlikely that a US employer will sponsor you. Your skill set is transferrable but your formal education is limited and your actual work experience as well. Contractors supplying US government agencies will require clearances. Just go through postings on some of the larger job boards and read up on requirements for analyst positions 5-10 years on the job. Once you are in country get your resume on US format, network, network, network. A lot will depend on your location.


----------



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

Admittedly my civilian work experience is limited, but i have held several different roles and responsibilities in the military covering a very wide area of expertise in the last 9 years.
I hold clearances, and whilst I only have a university level degree in Maths and Chemistry (not college), i have completed many military courses in management, computing and security.
I have a UK CV, but am working on turning it into a US Resume, and then hope to use it to circulate and promote my availability. Networking is something i am definitely struggling with as apart from my Fiance's family I have no non-military contacts in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Oldyone said:


> Admittedly my civilian work experience is limited, but i have held several different roles and responsibilities in the military covering a very wide area of expertise in the last 9 years.
> I hold clearances, and whilst I only have a university level degree in Maths and Chemistry (not college), i have completed many military courses in management, computing and security.
> I have a UK CV, but am working on turning it into a US Resume, and then hope to use it to circulate and promote my availability. Networking is something i am definitely struggling with as apart from my Fiance's family I have no non-military contacts in the US.


a) Let's try the sledge hammer approach. UK military does not prepare you for US civilian market. Two different ball games from the starting blocks. 

b) You hold UK clearances which is great in the UK. UK military training - again - has very little if anything to do with US employment market. 

c) No disrespect - you need help. I may still have contact info for a former US MC officer who turned recruiter somewhere in my files.


----------



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

Any help you can give would be appreciated.

I have no experience with the US market, its the main reason i have come to the website.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Oldyone said:


> Any help you can give would be appreciated.
> 
> I have no experience with the US market, its the main reason i have come to the website.


We will do our best.
At what point will you be eligible for some service related benefits - anything at 10?


----------



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

The UK military resettlement benefits are pretty good, there are monies available for education and a reasonable payout. I am also eligible for pension once i get to 65.
Once i leave the military i have 3 months prior to leaving where i am still paid by the RAF, but i can move to the states and work for someone else.
I have joined LinkedIn.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Oldyone said:


> The UK military resettlement benefits are pretty good, there are monies available for education and a reasonable payout. I am also eligible for pension once i get to 65.
> Once i leave the military i have 3 months prior to leaving where i am still paid by the RAF, but i can move to the states and work for someone else.
> I have joined LinkedIn.


By the time you have your interview you should have been able to squirrel some more money. Really - make an honest woman out of her and jump into the cold water. Have you considered it the other way around - have her move to the UK?


----------



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

We would love for her to move to the UK, but she has a child from a previous relationship. It wouldn't be fair on the other father (not to mention very difficult due to US law) to take the child out of the US.
I have considered the marriage avenue, but don't want a visa to be the reason behind doing it. Plus it would still leave the issue of being employed.
I have always been employed and I hate people who sponge off the state (we have a large number of those in the UK), and do not wish to become one.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Oldyone said:


> We would love for her to move to the UK, but she has a child from a previous relationship. It wouldn't be fair on the other father (not to mention very difficult due to US law) to take the child out of the US.
> I have considered the marriage avenue, but don't want a visa to be the reason behind doing it. Plus it would still leave the issue of being employed.
> I have always been employed and I hate people who sponge off the state (we have a large number of those in the UK), and do not wish to become one.


Child - unless the father is actively involved in the child's life - there is transportation to and from the UK.
Visa - you will need one and it is very unlikely to find a sponsor for you.
Job - it can take two weeks it can take a year. It is a different game in the US.


----------



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

The father is involved in his child's life.
Any help in understanding the US job market would be appreciated. What is it that a US employer is looking for in an employee?
I am trying to convert my UK CV to a US style Resume, it may take me a little while as i want to get it right. Are there any buzz-words that are useful to include?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Oldyone said:


> The father is involved in his child's life.
> Any help in understanding the US job market would be appreciated. What is it that a US employer is looking for in an employee?
> I am trying to convert my UK CV to a US style Resume, it may take me a little while as i want to get it right. Are there any buzz-words that are useful to include?


In short? 50 hour work week, top talent and inexpensive:>)
Leave out the horse feathers along the line of team player, motivated, ...


----------



## Oldyone (Aug 3, 2011)

Currently i do a lot more than 50 hours a week, am considered an expert in my main field (i know that may not carry across the pond), but would like to earn at least $60000 per annum. I do learn quickly though and am very flexible and adaptable.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Oldyone said:


> Currently i do a lot more than 50 hours a week, am considered an expert in my main field (i know that may not carry across the pond), but would like to earn at least $60000 per annum. I do learn quickly though and am very flexible and adaptable.


An employer is not a teaching institution and probably not interested in a slinky. As number cruncher you should know how to stick to facts. What have you done, what made you stand out, what projects saved how much. Do not bore them with dazzle:>)


----------

